# .
.     -.  .251 .2 ,        . 
. 1.    ,    ,      ?
2.     ?

----------


## zas77

> ,    ,      ?


,     ()
      (), 
   :  () 
    (), ..    .     ().
1.   :
1.1. :     76.1* /  76.4 = Sk   (* -       )
1.2. :  76.1* /  86 = S1

2.   :
2.1. :  76.1* /  76.4 = Sk   
2.2. :   / * /  76.7 = S2

3.      (** -   ) 
 76.4 /  60 = Sk**.

4.         : 
. - . Sk** > Sk**  . -  Sk** < Sk**.
4.. ..  *Sk** > Sk***.        .
4.. ..,  *Sk** < Sk***.
    -    .
  .
     ,      .           . ,      -, . ,        . 
     ,       .

       , .. ?

----------


## Lisaya

:      ,(    ) 76-86     (      ), 86-60,70 - , 76-51,50  .
 ,  , ,        62( ,   )-90,90-68    , 20-10,60,70,69,76 -   
90-20- .  ,        -         ,      .
      : 251,       .   ,

----------


## Lisaya

:     :
  , ,       ;
    ,        ,    ;
        ;
   ,   ;
      ,   ,    .
       :
            ,      ,      ;
  ,       -, -, -, ,  ,            ;
        ;
 ()      -    ;
         .
            :
  ;
    ;
  ;
   ;
     ,   ;
    ;
        ;
   .
 ,          .
          ,        , ,         ?
                     ?

:



 17  2006 . N 03-03-04/4/32

   -                  .
1.          -          ( - ),     ( - )    ,    ,   .
  -     . 116   . 110     -                  ,          .
  ,    . 135 ,   ,               ,    , ,            .
      ,            , -  ( -   ),       ,      ,      ,       ,     ,            .
 153  154                ,           ,         , ,         ,      .
  . 155  ,          ,                ,     () ,      ,         ,      ,  ,               .
 ,  ,              ,  ,      ,      ,                 ,    .
 ,      ,  . 246     ( - ),            ,  . 25 .
  ,      ,  . 251 .
 ,    . 2 . 251            ,           ( ,  ,  ,   ,      ),      .    -          (),  ()    .
   ,      ,            ,           ,      ,     .
     . 251  ,                       ,           .
             ,            , ,         ,             ,  , ,             .          ,  ,  . 1 . 252 .
2.               , ,        . 2 . 251      ,      .              ,        ,  .
 260          ,            ,     .
              ,                     .
-  ,    ,   ,       ,     ,     ()  (. 49 . 1 . 264 ).



 - 
..
17.02.2006
  :   251 2..          (       ).          *          ,*       ()        .    -          (),  ()    .
( .    07.07.2003 N 117-)
  !       ,  ,   **, .

----------


## Lisaya

,   .    ,  .

----------


## zas77

> ,  , ,        62( ,   )-90,90-68    , 20-10,60,70,69,76 -


  -   ""  "".  :Wow:  
    ? ,      /  ? 



> 90-20-


 ???  :Wow:  
  ?  :Wow:  

,           :Frown:

----------


## Lisaya

,   .   20,    44  :yes: 
    -, , ,       18 ,    .              ,   ,  -  .      ,        ,     .        .


> -   ""  "".


     .  ,       ?   ,  ?


> ,      /  ?


 ,    ,, ,   ,        .    ,    .

----------


## zas77

> : ...
> :
> 
> 
>  17  2006 . N 03-03-04/4/32


     ?

* ,  *   :Wink:  -  :yes:  -  :Wow:  -   :Big Grin:  
..  ,   . 

          .

----------

> ,   .


 ,          ,     ,        .   " "   ....

----------


## zas77

> ,    ...


 ,        .     ,   , . 
,        .. ..        .     .

 2-3           .,   .     . 

 , ,   . 

  ""  "",
  :
1) **    ,   , ..        ,  .    
    (. .38.5, . 39.1    . 779  ).
2)   ,     (,     )?
3) **

----------

> -, , ,       18 ,


  ,      -  .           .


> 


          .


> ,


.     -                .             .


> ,  -  .      ,        ,     .


      ,

----------


## Lisaya

19  2000 . N 158-



- 



Services living conditions and public utilities.
General specifications

  51617-2000




> 3)


 ,,    ,        .  . ,  ,     ,  .


> ,      -  .           .


,       .    - ?


> ,   , ..        ,  .


 ,

----------


## Lisaya

23  2006 . N 307


3.      :
" " -       ,  , , ,   ,        ;
"" -     - ,    ,   ,            ,       .     ,   , -,      ,         -  ,     ;
"" - ,     , ,    ,      ;
" " -     - ,    ,         ;
" " -     - ,    ,    ;
" " -   ,         -;
*" " -  ,  ,  , ,    ,  ,  ,    * ;
   ,     :

 138.    

   :
1)     ,    ,

----------

> 19  2000 . N 158-
> 
> 
> 
> - 
> 
> 
> 
> Services living conditions and public utilities.
> ...


   46    27  2002 . N 184-  1  2003 .         ,    ,      ,         
 :



> ,,    ,





> . ,  ,


 ,    , , ,  ,   ? -...


> ,       .    - ?


-     .     ?


> ,


   ,            ...

----------

> 23  2006 . N 307
> 
> 
> 3.      :
> " " -       ,  , , ,   ,        ;
> "" -     - ,    ,   ,            ,       .     ,   , -,      ,         -  ,     ;
> "" - ,     , ,    ,      ;
> " " -     - ,    ,         ;
> " " -     - ,    ,    ;
> ...


       ,   -        ??

----------


## Lisaya

> ,   -        ??


304   


> ,    , , ,  ,   ? -...


  - ,   .
   ,     ,            ,        ,      .    ,     ,        ,  .          


> 46


-,       ?

----------

> 304


    ?


> - ,   .


?    ?


> ,     ,            ,        ,


  (), -,   ?  ,    ...


> .    ,     ,        ,  .


    ,       (  !!!)  ,

----------

> ?


.     ,             .

----------


## Lisaya

> (), -,   ?  ,


   ?,          ,                   ?

----------


## Lisaya

> (  !!!)  ,


   -,  ?  -    . 
 148. ** 

      :
1)       ;
2)           ;
3)              ,        ;
4) ** ;
 162.    

1.            ,  .                       ,      .
2.        ( )     (    ,                 )                      , **       ,          .
     ,

----------

> 162.    
>   ,      .
> 2.        ( )     (    ,                 )                      , **       ,          .
>      ,


   ,             (  )                   .

----------


## Lisaya

,    ,  ,      -        .     ,      .         ,   ?      .
  .    .      -,- ,      ,   ,       - ,     -

----------

> ,    ,  ,      -        .


    .         ...
 , 



> ,


  , 


> .





> ,   ?


   ?   ?


> .


  ,    ...


> .    .


   .     .


> -,- ,      ,   ,


.           ,   .    , 


> - ,


 


> -

----------


## Lisaya

17) **      -, -, , ,  ()    - ,       , ,      ()      -  ()   ( - ).            -, -, , ,  ()    :
) *   -  * ,  , -      ,  ,            ,      ,               ;









22  2004 



24  2004

----------


## Lisaya

. 137      :
1)         ,            ,            ;
2)       ,              ,        ,       ,            ;
3)                                    ;
4) ** ;
5)         ,  ;
6)        ,        ;

----------


## Lisaya

,    , ,  .   ,.

----------

> . 137      :
> 4) ** ;


 ,   .        ,   ,    ,   .



> ,    , ,  .   ,.


      ...      ,       ,   ...

----------


## Lisaya

,        ,    .

----------


## zas77

> ,


,    !
    ?
**    . 
     .    .    ,        - . 

 ,          .      ,       .

----------

*!!!* 

      .    ,    . !



> -


   ,         ?
,    :  ,     .251.          ,       !

----------

> ,       !


  ,    -  ...

----------

,   . 
,   .   ?

----------

> ,   . 
> ,   .   ?


  346.15

----------


## Lisaya

> . 
>      .    .    ,        - .


  , .      ,             , ,   ,  ,  ,       .    ,   , .            ,   .         ,          .  -      ,   .       .    ,     , ,               .**,  ,    :Embarrassment:                .

----------

> , ,   ,  ,  ,


,         ?

----------


## Lisaya

,     ,   ,      ,

----------

> ,     ,


   : .   ,        ?

----------


## zas77

> ,   , .  **


   ,                 ,     . ,          ,  ,  ,     .

----------


## BorisG

*zas77*,     ,    ,   ,   ,          ,        .
, ,    .

----------


## zas77

> ...   ,


    : ", "  :Wink:

----------


## Lisaya

> 


D   ,   .  
 6. 

 539.  

4. *          ,         .*
(. 4     26.03.2003 N 37-)
 548.       

1. ,   539 - 547  , *  ,    *    ,         .
2.  , *      ,   ,    ,     ( 539 - 547)* ,     ,         .
   " "    , "   ",    ,   ,     307   .      -     ,   .   ""            .

----------


## Lisaya

(  ,,   )3.    26.03.2003 N 37- . 539   . 4.   ,           6     ,         , ..          ,    .         ,    ,    6 . 30,       .
   548

1.                 , ,   ,    .            .            ,            .
2.       ,      05.02.98 N 162 <*>, ,        3 . 30 , ..    .     3        ,              . ,           ,      12.02.99 N 167 <**>, ,     ()    ()  ()      .        .

----------


## zas77

> ,   ...


 .    ?     ?

----------


## zas77

> 1.                 , ,   ,    .            .


,   **  ?           ?  :Wow:  
  !   ?

, ,   ,   ,  . :Wink:

----------


## stas

> ,     ?           ?  
>   !   ?


*zas77*,  -548-2.      .

----------

> ,   .


       ....

----------


## Lisaya

> .    ?     ?


 


> ,





> ,   ,  .


  !!!     -   ,  !

----------

> -   ,  !


.    .         .         .

----------


## stas

**,       ? -   ( )?

----------

> **,       ? -   ( )?


  ,   " "    ?

----------


## Lisaya

*stas*,    ,     ,

----------


## Lisaya

> 


      ,  -,     :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ,  -,


         :

 137.    
1.    :
1)         ,            ,            ;

----------

> *stas*,    ,     ,


  ...

----------


## stas

> ,   " "    ?


   -    :Smilie: .

----------

> -   .


 :   ?

----------


## Lisaya

162.    

1.            ,  .                       ,      .
2.        ( )     (    ,                 )                      , **     ,          .
3.        :
1)     ,      ,    ;
2)             ,    ,   ** ,    ;
3)    ,              ,      ;

----------

> 162.


.       ?   ?

----------


## Lisaya

,              .

----------

> ,              .


.     ,  .                .         ?

----------


## Lisaya

:      ,   .             .      ,   ,      ,        ,    ,      .        ,  ,    .             ,   ,      .         , .

----------

> :      ,   .


.    ,      ...


> .


   ?         .162  ..


> ,


  ?


> ,      ,        ,    ,


   ?                   ?


> ,  ,    .


.            ,    .   ,    " "...


> ,   ,      .


.    ""?  ?


> ,


   ?


> .


  ...      ,     " ".

----------


## -2

.
   - 
1)   ,         ,    ,   ..,    (  )     .
2)     -          (       , ..   -  - =    )
2a)       -        

3)       (2),    (2) - ..      -,  ,            ..

..      -    ?! ..

    ? ..

    ,   ,     (,  )   - ,  .

4)      % (  ), ,    ,    %- ,      ,    / ,      ( )

5)      ,       ,    ,  ..

----------

> .
>    - 
> 1)   ,





> ,


.


> ,   ..,    (  )     .


    ,   


> 2)     -          (       , ..   -  - =    )


 ,  ,    .


> 2a)





> ..


 ,     .


> ..      -    ?! ..


 .


> ? ..


 -  :  ,  ,    ..


> ,


,   ,  


> ,


 


> (,  )   -


.


> 4)      % (  ),


 ,     .         . 


> ,    ,


 ,  ,  , ...


> %- ,


,  .

----------


## stas

> .


 :Big Grin:

----------

> 


        ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Lisaya

> 


    ,     ,  ,          ,   , -.     .,    :Smilie:  


> .    ,      ...


 


> ?                   ?


 


> ,    .   ,    " "...


  ,  ,        


> " ".


 ,   ,   ,    ,

----------


## Lisaya

> ..


   ,   :Smilie: 


> ? ..


, ,     ,      ,  -  ,    ,  -,


> ,   ,     (,  )   - ,  .


,    ,     ,   :Embarrassment: 
     ,   .  -,       , 


> ,


 ,    .         ,      ,         ,     .

----------

> ,   .  -,       ,


 "",       ....     ""  "-"?   "    "?

----------

> ,


      ,   ...


> ,  ,          ,   , -.     .


 ""     .    ""   ,       .


> 


  ?


> 


        -   ....


> 


 , ""?


> 


    ...


> ,  ,


   ,      ,      ...


> ,   ,


.    ...


> ,    ,


   -.....

----------


## Lisaya

38.  
5.     ** ,      ,        .
,   .    -       .
    .
2    ,    ,

----------

> 38.  
> 5.     ** ,      ,        .


        :     *,      ,       * ???


> ,   .


,     ....


> -       .


.      .    ...


> .


,       ...


> 2    ,


     ,   ...


> ,


     .   ?

----------


## Lisaya

,    :      (  ,  )    ,, (    ),, ,   ,   .   ,     - ,    86    .     ,  ,            .      ,   .   ,       -, ,       ,        3 -5  .     -      .      :Big Grin:

----------

-  !!!

----------


## zas77

> ,     -**


   . 86. 
    ,     ,  . 76.



> ,  ,            .    **  ,


 **    ,   . 
    . 76.



> (!)... 
> *     .*
> **

----------


## Lisaya

> . 
>     . 76.


,      ,    ,  ,   .   20-76.         .       ,       , .    .      :Smilie:

----------

> ,      ,


.        


> ,  ,   .


  ?        ?


> 20-76.


. 86-.


> ,


 


> ,


   !


> .    .


 ?

----------


## Lisaya

, 307 ,  .        .

----------

> , 307 ,


    ?

----------


## zas77

> , 307 ,  .        .


     -      ** .

----------


## Lisaya

23  2006 . N 307




     ,          -

----------

> 23  2006 . N 307


      ,          ?

----------


## Lisaya

,

----------

> ,


 ,    ,    :



> ,          ?

----------


## Lisaya

,   .     ,    .   -,

----------


## zas77

> ** ,    .


!
,  ,   ?  ?  ?
** ,     . 
 ,     ,      . -,      ,    ,    ..

----------


## Lisaya

,    "",   307  .


            157        :
1.       .1.          ,     , ,        ,               ,                                  ()  ,   .
2.      ,     ,        ,     .
3.      :
"* " -       ,  , , ,   ,       * ;
"*" -     - ,*    , *  ,            ,      * .     , ** , -,      ,         -  ,     ;
"*" - ,     , ,    ,*      ;
" " -     - ,    ,         ;
"** " -     - ,    , ** ;
" " -   ,         -;
"** " -  ,  ,  , ,    ,  ,  , *    ;*
   , .

----------

> ,    "",   307  .
> 
> 
> **       157        :
> ....
> 2. *     ,     ,        ,     .*


        . 


> , .


, ..                   .

----------


## zas77

> "** " -     - ,    , **


 .   ""  "". 

      :
 " , , ,  
      " 
(, ,      ?)

,       .
 "** "  :Wow:  
-   .

----------


## Lisaya

,   .

----------

> ,   .


 .        ,         .          .               .    ""      " ", ..      ,    .

----------

""  1/2007:
",  ,    ""         .       14.11.2006  03-11-04/2/37.     ,            . , ,       ,    ,       254   1  346.16  ."
    ,      .

----------

> ,            .


 ""  ,          -. , ,      ,        ,      .

----------


## SPB

-  ?

----------

> ,      .


 ,   +,   " "

----------

> -  ?


 
 13  2006 . N 09-1380/06-7 

      : , ,
            .  ( - ,  )       25.10.2005       22.12.2005       N 60-30633/05      " " ( - )       .
     :
 -  .. (  22.09.2005 /),  .. ( ,   31.03.2005);  -  .. (  25.12.2005).
               08.09.2005 N 06-493        2002, 2003 .   80290 .,    17447 . 73 .,     16058 .,   ,        ,  2004 .   36460 .,    1568 . 15 .,     7292 .
     25.10.2005   .
     22.12.2005     .
 ,       ,       ,    ,      . 251,  . 248     ( - ).
         ,  . 274, 284, 286     .
    ,  ,      ,  ,    2002-2003 .          ,      .
   ,     .
         ,   . 2 . 251             ,                 ,          .       ,   ,  . 346.15 .
          ,  . 1 . 39, 44, . 247, 248, 249, 250, 251, 346.15 .
 ,     ,              , ,         .
          ,     ,      .
       , ,   ,   . 1 . 39 ,  ,     .
   . 41          ,          ,      ,      . 25  "   () ".
          . 41 , . 4    15.06.1996 N 72- "   ", . 2 . 151    .             ,   ,     . 346.15   .
 ,      ,   -  .
 . 286, 287, 289     ,  :
     25.10.2005       22.11.2005       N 60-30633/05   ,          .  -  .

----------

> -  ?


 ,       .   - ...

----------


## zas77

> -  ?


  2 
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=114349

----------


## Lisaya

> ,

----------

!
  (?),     ,            (   ).  , .  :Embarrassment:

----------

> 


   ,           . ***     ().    ...

----------


## Lisaya

-  . .
                ,               ( 4  158  ),                ,                        .                             4  158    .     3  3  162                   (       )         .  ,       3   3  162                 ,            .

     ,      , .    ?

----------


## zas77

.162.3.3  ,   ,         . 
        21.11.2006, 907-. 



> ...         .


 ?

----------


## BorisG

> ?


  ,    . 168 .

----------

-.       .     .     .    ?

----------


## .

? ,    ?

----------

,    ,       ,      .

----------


## .

?  ,        :Embarrassment:

----------


## zas77

> -


  ?  -  :Wow:  
 ,     ?  , ,  ?



> ...


 ?     ?

----------


## zas77

,      . ,          ,       .         
              ,                     .
 . 247      ,     .     ,     ,   ?
 ,           .       .      ,      .   ,     ,   . 

       ,   ,     (., ,  , . 38, . 5).  ,      ,   .      ,      .      ,           .

1.	 ( )    ( ).
2.	       ( ,  )    .
3.	              (   ).

 , , ,     ,         .    .  . 161     [   - ]       ,      

      .    . 41           .  ,      ,        ,            (   ).      , , ,         .              ,                 ,     .         .
      ,              ,      .           ,          .

.      . ,    .  ,      .          .  
        . 
     ,  ,             .

 , *     . 76.* 

(     .. )

----------

"   ",   .   "  ",   3.     :   2,        .     307            .        ,   ?

----------


## Lisaya

> ,     ,   ?


,   307        ,  -  ,       


> ,     ,   .


 ,      98-99 .
 ,, ,     ,       ,     ,, ,       ,     ()      ..


> 


-    


> .    .  . 161     [   - ]       ,


  ,    - ,      ,          ()     ,.   ,   ,  ,   (,) ,    ,  .


> (     .. )


,  ,  .        307  491 .,        . ,  


> ,   ?


  ,      (  )  307    . ,       ,   .
, ,

----------


## zas77

> ...


 **.       :Wow:  

    ,     *-*,         ?  :yes:

----------


## zas77

> .        307  491 .,


             " "

   ,  :Wow:  
   ,         .

----------


## zas77

> ,            ()     ,  ..


,       ( ):    .  ,    ()  ,    .  ,   ,  ,    ..  ..  ,  , ,  ... 
 -      ,     (),  . 
 , ,   -,     ( 5 )      .

, -,     .

----------


## Lisaya

> ,    ()  ,    .  ,   ,  ,    ..  ..  ,  , ,  ...


    161.     

1. **        ,       ,     ,      ,    .
       -    ,   ,.     162.    

1.            ,  .                       ,      .
2.        ( )     (    ,                 )                      ,               ,          .
    ,     .  ,   .  , .     , ,    .  ,     ,        .

----------


## zas77

> 1. **        ,       ,     ,      ,


,      ?

**  
-      , 
-       ,     ,   
-    ,    .

    ? 
** , 
_" "_  .

----------


## zas77

> 


 **,   ,      .  , ,     ,  .  .    .

----------


## xx

307, .251 .2 ..     ,   ,  - .  -  ,  ,   .       .86.    ,       ,  ,  . ,   ""-     /.     .
     ? , ,    62  76? 
     ,  /  ,     .

----------


## .

> 


  :Wink:     ,    -    .         .
  -  ,      ?    ""    ?

----------


## zas77

> ,  /  ,


     ,     .           .
   ,    - -  (   )   . ,          ,            .  



> ?


   .       . 


> , ,    62  76?


1)    /        -  51 /  76;
2)    ()            - 76 / 62;
3) .  .    - 62 / 51

----------

> /        -  51 /  76;





> 2)    ()            - 76 / 62;


 . -,      . -,     ,    ,  ,  .


> 3) .  .    - 62 / 51


     .   60- .

----------


## zas77

> 60-


 
 :Wow:     . -       :yes:   :Wow:  
  :
2) 76 / 60;
3) 60 / 51.


> . -,      . -,     ,    ,  ,  .


     ,  ,   .

----------

> :
> 2) 76 / 60;


  ,        ?   ,           ,         .      :
76(  ) 86(   ) -  . 
51 76 (  ) -  . 
86 (   ) 60 -

----------


## zas77

> :
> 76 (  ) 86 (   ) -  . 
> 51 76 (  ) -  . 
> 86 (   ) 60 -


! .   ,    .
   ,          , ..      ,          .
         .     ,   ,     ,              .             . 

,      .   -   ,  - . 
        ,     () ,      .         .

----------

> ,          ,


.       .        .


> ..      ,


.       / .     


> .


             .


> .


.        ,   ,   .


> ,   ,     ,              .


   .


> .


.     ,     .

----------


## zas77

* (S)*,
   .        .

----------

> * (S)*,
>    .        .


   ?

----------


## zas77

> ?


   ?
 :yes:   :Big Grin:

----------

> 


?

----------


## Lisaya

> ,     .           .


 ,     .             ,          .  ,   .
    ,

----------


## Lisaya

> .     ,   ,     ,              .            .


, . ,  ,          ,

----------

> , . ,  ,          ,

----------


## Lisaya

>

----------

> 


 , 




> ,


   ,  


>

----------


## zas77

> ,   ,


, .  (!?)
         .   ,   .
,    .161.1 . 
   -   ,   ,          (.161.2.1)?

----------


## Lisaya

2.     , , ,  (       ),  (,          )    ,     ,   .
3.          ,     , ** ,  ,  ,             .

,.  -    -        .,        . .  ,   ,      ,  , ,      .         ,       ,   .     .    .
            ,          , ,

----------


## BorisG

> ...    .


  ?
   .
,  ,   ""  ,   ,    ,        .  ,   -   .
, , ,            ,       .
   ,        .
...  -  ,    ,   .

----------

> 2.     , , ,  (       ),  (,          )    ,     ,   .
> 3.          ,     , ** ,  ,  ,             .


" ?",   ?

----------


## Lisaya

,,   :Glasses:

----------

> ,,


. 

 164.         

          ,     

 161.     
....
2. ** :
1)       ;
2)            ;
3)   .

P.S.        ...

----------


## Lisaya

,          1 .


> ,          , ,


  :Dezl:

----------

> ,          1 .


 .      .

----------


## Lisaya

,        ,      .        .

----------


## Lisaya

> ,          , ,


.

----------

> ,        ,      .        .


   -    ...

----------


## Lisaya

**,  ,

----------

> .  ,   ,      ,  , ,





> .


.


> 


        .     ,  


> ,


..   ,  ,   ,  .


> ,   .     .


      , ,  ...


> ,          , ,


  ...

----------


## Lisaya

.        ,    ..   ,   ,      . ,   ( )    ,      .

----------

> .


 


> ,    . .


           ,   


> ,   ,      .


  .    ,     ,   ,     .


> ,   ( )    ,      .


      .     ...

----------


## Lisaya

> .     ...


    .      .               . ,   ,    .  ,         .       .
    . -     .      .,  ,

----------


## Lisaya

-               ,    .

----------

> .


 


> .


     ....


> ,   ,    .


            ..


> ,         .


 , ...


> .


     ...


> .


 .


> -     .


     ... 


> .


  ...


> ,  ,


 , ,     ,   "" .      ,   "   ".

----------


## Lisaya

> ,   ""


-,     *zas77*,       ,          ,   ?
,,     ,     - ,  
     -.

----------

> -,     *zas77*,       ,


 


> ,   ?


.


> ,,


,  . ,     .     .


> ,     - ,


    .


> -.


,      ,         .

----------


## Piterspb-2

,  -,    ?
    ""         .

----------

> ,  -,    ?


.

----------


## Lisaya

> ,  -,    ?


.


> ,      ,         .


     .  .   " ".    ,     


> ""


   ,     , .    ,      ,  ().             .

----------

> .





> .


              ...


> .


,   .     -   ,             


> " ".


.  ,    .


> ,


,    .


> ,     , .


    .    .

----------


## Lisaya

,        ?,.      ,  ,?

----------


## stas

**,        .    153, 155, 159 -       . 

      .

----------

> ,        ?,.      ,  ,?


        ,  ,       ,     ,      .    ,  ,   ""  " "             .    ,  , -     -  .          :                 ,     ,   .

----------


## Lisaya

,       ,   ,        ,   ,    ,   ,    .

----------

> ,       ,


 


> ,        ,


       .        ,             ,     


> ,    ,   ,    .


  -  ?

----------


## Lisaya

491 ,     ,          .         ,     ,              ,.           .  ,   ,    . --, -   .

----------

> 491 ,


   ,    .   ...


> ,          .


?      ,   .


> ,


     ,          ,    .    :


> ,              ,.           .  ,   ,    . --, -   .


  ,       .  -  . ,   ,      ,      .

----------


## Lisaya

,     ,     -         ,   ,   ,    .-    ,     .   -  ?  ,  ,  ,    ,  307  491 ,      ,  ,           .

----------


## zas77

> ,   ,    ,  307  491


   ,   ,          __.

  ,  -

----------


## Lisaya

307   .     ,  .

----------


## zas77

*m'm*
          . 
               ,     . 
 -        (72 )  600 .,      .
      ,   .   .  . . 
 ,       17.01.2006 .  - 9

----------


## Lisaya

> 17.01.2006 .  - 9


 ?     .      ?  : 

2006      8

 : 

                     ,              .
 , ,      ?.   ,       (   ).     ?

----------

> ,     ,     -


 .    ,    .      ,   .      ,     .  ,  ,   ....

----------


## zas77

> ,   .      ,     .  ,  ,   ....

----------


## Lisaya

> 


     307   .   ?  118  . . 18 ,   118  . . 18.   0,  0.   ,

----------


## zas77

> 118  . . 18 ,   118  . . 18.   0,  0.   ,

----------


## Lisaya

,

----------


## zas77

> ,


   - ,  ,     .       18 .
   118 .  100,    ?

----------

> 307   .


     .             ...

----------

> ,


..               ?

----------


## Lisaya

,     .   307  .*zas77*,     ,                .   ,      .

----------


## Lisaya

307     157.  ,             157    .   157

----------

> ,     .   307  .*zas77*,     ,                .   ,      .


..,   -      ?

----------

> 307     157.  ,             157    .   157


    "    ". 

 307-    ,     ,        ,     .


     ,          ,  ...

----------


## zas77

> 307  .*zas77*,     ,                .   ,      .


  .       .
     ,        .
1.       /  = ...
2.  ... 
 .., ..  .

----------


## Lisaya

> 307-    ,     ,        ,     .


 ,  ,       ?

----------


## Lisaya

*zas77*,    ,   .   ?  ,  ,  ,       ,

----------

> ,  ,       ?


 .  -  .  .2 ,  307-,  , ...

----------

> *zas77*,    ,   .   ?  ,  ,  ,       ,


 ,        .      ?        


>

----------


## zas77

> *zas77*,    ,   .   ?  ,  ,  ,       ,


,   .           .

----------

> ,   .   ?  ,  ,  ,       ,





> 


    !
    :"  - 3000 ."    ,   -  ,     . 

   : "  - 500 .,   - 500 ., ...,  ..  .  - 500 .",      .251 ,     ,    1 ,           -     -   .
        - ,    ,

----------

*m'm*   ,      " ",  "   "



> ,     .   307


,  ,    . (   )   .

 ,    .
1.    - 500 .,  - 500 ,  - 500 .         .
       , ..       :  - 423,73 + 76,27  ,  - 423,73 + 76,27 ,  - 423,73 + 76,27 .

2.     -  - 423,73 + 76,27 ,  - 423,73 + 76,27 ,  - 423,73 + 76,27 .(   -   -     -- ,  ,   ,      )

3.       = 76,27 + 76,27 +76,27
      = 76,27 + 76,27 + 76,27
..     ,   * m'm*

----------

-  ,         " ",   " ",     .

  - 500 ,  ..  76,27
    ,    -   ,   - .     /     ,      .

----------


## zas77

> 1)   - 3000 .
> 2)   - 500 .,   - 500 .
> 3)  ..  .  - 500 .


1) 51 / 86;
2) 51 / 76 ( ); 51 / 76 ( );     :
-   60 / 51 (  76 / 60). 
-     .
3) 51 / 86 (     . 152  )

----------

--!
  :    

 -     (  " ",      )




> 1)   - 3000 .
> 2)   - 500 .,   - 500 .
> 3)  ..  .  - 500 .


    ?

----------

, *zas77*     ,     " ", ?
      , ..  ,         ,    . 
  ?

----------


## zas77

2)    -         . 
3)      (. 152)       ,   -  .

----------

> ,   -  .


          " ",         .


  ,  , ,      .
 , :
"      .     .              ,  ,      .  ,     ,      .8 . 250       (, )   ,   ,   .251  ".

  -  .  ,  ...
   (    ,   .251)    ,   .
 , "" - , .
 , "--" -   ,    (  ) !
       !

----------

:
"  ,              .   ,      -           ".

         (    ,    ..),            .     - "           ,           ".  (    )    (     -  )

     :               " ", .

----------


## zas77

> ...


!     .  ...      " ", ..       :Wink:

----------

!

 :
        (  ,   -   ,    !)
      ,       - (..  ,    !).

     -   -      ,    
     / -       ,      !!!

----------

> / -       ,      !!!


 :

    - 
 31  2006 . N 17-4366/5/2005
()

       (   - ,  )               (   - ) 13 287  39   .
   27.10.2005    :    100       126    .       .
    12.12.2005     .
                      -    .
  ,         "   ",   "   "   21    .    ,     ,       .                  ,    ,   ,         ,   , , ,   .  ,  ,           ,    .         .            ,         ,               2004 .
          ,       .
,   ,          ,      .
            -   ,    274, 284  286     .
    ,                  01.01.2002  31.12.2004           4 655       3 383  ,   ,       2004    20 455               ,    ,      .                2002, 2003  2004 .
      15.04.2005 N 18-53,         05.05.2005 N 18-37         1  122          931        4 091  20       ,   2  119       8 165  19 .               .
       ,         .
     ,      5  38,  39, 122, 143,  1  1  146    ;  135, 137, 138    ;  116, 182    ;  1, 29, 31   "   ";  1, 15    "   ";  3  5    ;  64, 65     .    ,     ,   ,    (     ,   ),      ;        - ;        ,     ,               .
              .
  ,    -       .
    1    "   "       .  ,   ,  ,    .
          ,   ,    ()   ( 15 ).
  3  5         ,    ;  - ,         ()       ;  - ,          .
  1    15.06.1996 N 72- "   " (     ) ,     -   ,              , ,         .   -     ,   ,     ,         ;        ().
  11    ,      ,         ,    ,          .
    ,         ,    3  5    ,        ,     .
                             , ,          1  122   2  119    .
    1  1  146     ( - )             (, )    .
  1  39   ,              (    ,   )    ,        ,       ,   ,   ,     ,        ,       -   .
  5  38  ,       ,      ,        .
     ,    ,   ,       ,   ,     . ,       ,    ,       ( ,   ),   ,   ,     .      6  108       65, 68           ,      2004 ,        .
,                .
                     .
        ;      ,    4  288               ,      .
  1  1  287   289     ,    -  :
  27.10.2005      12.12.2005       N 17-4366/5/2005   ,          -  .
            .

----------

> -   -      ,    
>      / -       ,      !!!


  :



 3  2005 . N 55-6829/05-34
()

    ,
               .,
   22  2005        N 55-6829/05-34,
     "", .          .    ,
:
   ( - ) .                  . ( -  )  13.04.2005 N 09-06/364.
      22.06.2005   .
     .
                 .
    ,     10  2  149    ,    ,        ,    ,  ,          ,   .
                 .
    163             10  00  3  2005 .
  ,        ,      ,     .
    ,             4  2004 .
        13.04.2005 N 09-06/364                    1  122       27111 .                135553      4896 .
    ,     ,   10  2  146        (, )   1186631 ,          ,     .

-,     .    ..10 .2 .149    

     ,           .
  ,   ,   ,  , ,   ,   ,       .    4  2004          ,  ,  ,  ,   ,                   .
     .
    1    15.06.1996 N 72- "   "    -  ,              , ,         .
    15, 17             ,    ,        , -, -, -, ,  ,            .
         ,              .
,             ,   1  146    .
 ,             18%.      ,    ( )  (),          .  ,    ,               ,      ,        .
              .
  1  1  287,  289     ,  :
  22  2005        N 55-6829/05-34   ,   -  .
        .

----------

> " ",         .


      ,   .       (    ),    ,    ...

----------

> ...


  ,         ,    -  -     .
 -  ...

----------

> ,


     ...

----------


## zas77

> / -       ,      !!!


,       . 
,  ,              .  
       ,             ,     .   . ,  . 182               . .
        . ,           ( ,   ).
     ()  ( )    ,           (   )   / .                    . 
    ,    . . 
    . 76             .

----------


## Lisaya

**,      2,     ?


> .


    ,   51,50-76,60,76,62,68,70-51,50    .


> 


  ,   ,         ,    .


> ,          ,  ...


307   , ,  - ,  -.    .


> .(   -   -     -- ,  ,   ,      )


,   ,         ,       .


> 27.10.2005


,      ,       ,      ,

----------


## Lisaya

> . ,           ( ,   ).
>      ()  ( )   ,          (   )   / .                    .


  ,         .  ,     ,     100 .      70,  ?       ,   ,     30?

----------


## zas77

> 


 ,    ?  :Wow:  
    ,    ?  :Frown:   :Wow:

----------


## Lisaya

,.,,.  ,   50 .3% , 48% ,   12%

----------


## zas77

161   ( .   # 117) 


> **  
> -      , 
> -       ,     ,   
> - **  ,    .


, ** ,    : _" "_ 

** ** ??? 
, ,   .

----------


## zas77

> ,   51,50-76,60,76,62,68,70-51,50


  :Frown:

----------

> **,      2,     ?


     .       ...


> ,      ,       ,      ,


               .

----------


## Lisaya

>

----------


## Lisaya

> 


  ,

----------


## Lisaya

3.3.   

         ,    -       ,     ,       ,     ,  . 3 . 2 . 161  .         ,         ()        ,    ,        (. 1 . 164  ).
         .    ,     ,                    ,  ,                   (. 2 . 162  ).
     . 2     ,       -      - ,    ,         .
*            ,     ,     (. 4 . 155  ).*      , ,   ,         ,        . * , ,    ,    ,         ,  .* 


.. 

.. , .




         ,         2006 .      - .  ,            .    ( 3)  ""   :
)  ,   , -     - ,    ;
)      ,    , -     ;
)        ,       ;
)              -     , , ,      ,         -  ,     .
)              -  5  6  155       , ,      ,   .    2006 . ,           , , ,          ,      (    ,    ,    ).      "".             :  ,     ,    ,   ,    , -              (.  2  138 ).           ( 162  )        ,    ,   .     .       ,       ()    :      ,       .         ,       .        ;



.. , .. 

 ..,    " "  "  ".

 ..,   ,   "  "  " "  "  ".

----------


## zas77

> **


, !!!
      , ..      ?  :Wow:

----------

.
,  ,   .  .
        ?
   ()   .
      .   
       ,       .      . 
* -*.  .

----------


## Lisaya

** ,    ,           ,     . ""        : "         ,     "     . ,    ,         .,   .      . *zas77*,   -  ,    ""

----------


## Lisaya

** , ,            .       .    
        ..   .  ,.  ,

----------

> ,


 . ,         .   ,      ,   51303-99,       .

----------

> ,.  ,


-,    ...        ,          .         ,   .    ,       ,  .    , ...

----------


## zas77

> *zas77*,   -  ,     "**"


  ,      ,          . 

, ,    . .      . :
,  - , . 
      :
** .
.
1)	  **  ().    ,      ,       . 
2)	 6-  **    (.). ,   ,     ,    ,    .

----------


## zas77

> ,   ,   ,    .      . 
> * -*.  .


     . 

            .    ,      ,       ,        . , ,     .    "",       "".  

,         . 152  .

----------


## zas77

> 


   . 
  -   .

----------


## Lisaya

,            ,    ,  ,        ,? - ,  -

----------

> ,


              .   ?....

----------


## Lisaya

,  -

----------

> ,  -


       .... ,   ,      .

----------


## zas77

> 


 ,  ** .   *  ,      * .  :Wink:  

     ,          (   ).   ,       ?  :Wow:  
 :yes:   ,    ""   ""?  :Wow:   .  .    (.. )   .

 ,
    ,     ,           .
,   -        ,     . 
  - .

----------


## zas77

> ** ,  -


,      ,  - ?  :Wow:

----------


## Lisaya

,     ,   , , .        .     , .

----------


## Lisaya

> ,


.  ?

----------

> ,


  -   .   ,  ,   ,    ( )  ?

----------


## Lisaya

,    .      .  .   .
      .     ,    ,

----------

> ,    .


    ,       .


> .  .   .


.     .    .     ?

----------


## zas77

> ,     ,   , , .        .     , .


     ,    ?

,        :Wow:

----------

> m'm


,         ,     .          ,    ,           -      . 
      .

 .            (   ,        ,               ,    ).    ,    ,           :Big Grin: 
         ,    (      .       ),  ,   ,    .

----------


## zas77

> ,           -


   .     (  ). 

 ,   - (  m'm)     ,      ,    .

----------

,   ,        (),       ,        .

----------

> (),       ,


     ,   .   - ....

----------


## zas77

> .


   .

----------

> .


!     ...

----------


## zas77

> 


 

     ,   ,            .

----------

> ,


   -      .  ,    .    ,     /       .?

----------

> -      .  ,    .    ,     /       .?


      .   ,   ....

----------

> 


..  ?

----------

> ..  ?


.  .           .         ,     .

----------

,     ?

----------

> ,     ?


.   .

----------

.     :




> ,     ,   ,    (     ,   ),     ** ;        - ... ,  **   ,   ** ,





> ...   ,  , ,   ,   ,    ** .    4  2004          ,  ,  ,  ,   ,       **           .


-        ,    **  -   -   .  .251        .     ,   -   .

----------


## .

> 


 ,        :Wink:  
**, -    .   -      . 
-    ,        .   ?

----------

> .


     :


 13  2006 . N 09-1380/06-7 

      : , ,
            .  ( - ,  )       25.10.2005       22.12.2005       N 60-30633/05      " " ( - )       .
     :
 -  .. (  22.09.2005 /),  .. ( ,   31.03.2005);  -  .. (  25.12.2005).
               08.09.2005 N 06-493        2002, 2003 .   80290 .,    17447 . 73 .,     16058 .,   ,        ,  2004 .   36460 .,    1568 . 15 .,     7292 .
     25.10.2005   .
     22.12.2005     .
 ,       ,       ,    ,      . 251,  . 248     ( - ).
         ,  . 274, 284, 286     .
    ,  ,      ,  ,    2002-2003 .          ,      .
   ,     .
*         ,   . 2 . 251             ,                 ,          .*       ,   ,  . 346.15 .
          ,  . 1 . 39, 44, . 247, 248, 249, 250, 251, 346.15 .
 ,     ,              , ,         .
*          ,     ,      .*
       , ,   ,   . 1 . 39 ,  ,     .
   . 41          ,          ,      ,      . 25  "   () ".
          . 41 , . 4    15.06.1996 N 72- "   ", . 2 . 151    .             ,   ,     . 346.15   .
 ,      ,   -  .
 . 286, 287, 289     ,  :
     25.10.2005       22.11.2005       N 60-30633/05   ,          .  -  .

----------

> -    ,        .   ?


           ,   ,           - ,  ?

----------


## .

-  ,       .
   ,        - .    -  .   ?  ,          ?

----------

,      -
       ,           .          .      -   .

    ,   ,    ,       (  )      ,      .

----------

> -  ,


   - .    -    ...


> .
>    ,        - .[/b]        . -  "" .[b]    -  .   ?  ,          ?


    ,      .   ,               ,       ?

----------

> ,   ,    ,       (  )      ,      .


 ,    ,    .        ,     .

----------

> -   .


...      ....

----------

> ,    ,    .


      .



> ,     .


       ,

----------

> .


     .

----------


## .

**,     -     .       .       ,    . 



> -


       -     .          .

----------

> ,


     ,    ...

----------

> .


  ,     ,     .

----------

> 


   ,          .


> ...      ....


      -    ,    ?**,   -  ? ,            ?  ,    ?

----------


## .

. 
,      ,   ,     -      ?       ,   ?    ?
 ,     ,       .

----------

> ,          .


    ,   ...


> -    ,    ?


,    ?


> **,   -  ? ,            ?


.


> ,    ?


.    ...

----------


## .

**,     .

----------

,    ,

----------

> .


    ,    ?     ...            ,    ?      ?!


> ,      ,   ,     -      ?


  ""?         ? ""   -  .             .     ?

----------

> ,    ,


   ,   .

----------


## .

> ,    .


 ,         . ,         **   .    .
 ,  .                .   .

----------


## zas77

> ,    . 
>    ,     /  
> 1)     
> 2)  . ?


 :
-  ,  ,
-    ,     
   .

1.	   (  )   51 /  76.1
2.	.: 
2.1.	   76.1 / 86,
2.2.	   76.1 / 76.7
3.	 :
3.1.	   (  )  76.1 / 76.4 = [Sk+] 
4.	    76.4 / 60 = [Sk-]
5.	  60 / 51
6.	    , .  
6.1  [Sk+]    . 76.4, ..  [Sk-], 
     76.4 / 60 =  [Sk+] - [Sk-]
6.2  [Sk+]    . 76.4, ..  [Sk-],
    (76.4) / (60) =  [Sk-] - [Sk+] (..  )
     (..    )

----------

> . 251  ,                       ,           .
>              ,            , ,         ,             ,  , ,             .          ,  ,  . 1 . 252 .


 . ,  .
  ,    ,           ,       



> ,       -, -, -, ,  ,            ;


  .       (. 138, . 8)        ,        .
       ?

----------

> ?


.     .

----------

> .     .


     . 
 ,      (),        24% ? 
,  ,   ,          (),        ?

----------

> .


?!

----------


## zas77

> ?


 **,   ** ( ,          ,         ). 
     . ,        ,  ""  . 86.

----------

> **,   ** ( ,          ,         ).


   -    .


> ,        ,  ""  . 86.


,        ...

----------


## zas77

> 


        ? 
 ,  **      ""

----------


## zas77

> -    .
> ,        ...


   .

----------

> . ,        ,  ""  . 86.


        ,   . 
,        ,           86 ?

----------

> ,          ""


   -    ,    -     . ,      ?

----------


## .

** ,        ,          :Wink:  
 -  ?    280 .

----------


## zas77

> ** ,        ,          
> .


...    ,    ,      .

----------

> ,          
>  -  ?    280 .


. 
 -,  , -  ,           (        ,  )?
      .,  (   )             ( ,    ,    )    ?
        " "     .               .

----------


## Lisaya

307 ,     , ,  .,        ,            .

----------


## Lisaya

24%  ?      307       .

----------


## zas77

> , -  ,


   , , ,   . 
  -    -   ,     .

,       .

----------

> .


,     ...

----------

> 307 ,     ,


              ,          ...

----------


## Lisaya

,,     , , ** ,   ,      ,   ,      ,    :Stick Out Tongue: 
          ,  307    157  .      ,       ,,

----------

> 307    157  .


 


> ,       ,,


   - .       ....

----------


## Lisaya

:     2005,2004 ,.     307.

----------


## zas77

> ,     ...


     ?    .    ""     . , , ,  .

----------


## zas77

> 2005, 2004 ,.     307.


    ?

----------

> ,            .


 ,           . 
           . ,     ,        /         ,            ?

----------

.        ,       ?
  .     ,   .
     (   )     . 
     , ..       (  )               .  ?

----------


## BorisG

> ...            .


  :Wow:    " ..." .   ,    :Wink:

----------


## Lisaya

> .


     ,   25   491,   .          ,         ,  ?

----------


## Lisaya

> ,


    .
    ,       ?

----------

> ?    ..


   .




> ,       ?


   ?

----------

> ,         ,  ?


     .    ()   ,  ,    ,   ()          " "    (   ,       ).  
       .

----------

> ...    ,        ...


      . 
 ...  ,    ,      "    ",         .  
ps: ,       .

----------


## 1

> ,      "    ",


.

----------

> .


   ,   . , ,  .

----------


## 1

> ,   .


 ...       , -...       ,  "    "  -....

----------

**, 


> ...  ,    ,      "    ",         .


   . "        ."    ?
"               :...3)              ;".    ?
              ,         (  )  .

----------


## BorisG

> ...    ? ...


 :Wow:   , .



> 13.1.      ,    
> 
> (*    27.07.2006 N 140-*)
> 
> ** ,    ,    ,   ,  ,    9    5   , *              ,         * :


    .  ,    .

, ,   ,  ** ,     .
ps:     ** (, )     .

----------

*BorisG*, 


> ,    ,    ,   ,  ,    9    5   ,               ,          :


     . 
 , .155, .5: "           ,                 ( -    ),     () ,      ,         ,      ,  ,                  ."

----------


## Lisaya

** , ,  .         -    -,    ,    ,     .            ,      . -  .



> ?


            ,  ,  , ,      ?

----------

*m'm*, 


> -    -,    ,    ,     .


,      .     .
   , ,        ?       .      ?
   ,    ,   ,    ?
,        ,           ,       -,   ,         (  .155, .5).
             ,        .

----------


## Lisaya

> , ,        ?       .      ?


    .    -       .


> ,    ,   ,    ?


   307     ...
           ?  ?    ?


> 


,    ,             , . 307      .,   ?


> ,        .


  ?

----------


## BorisG

> ...     .


 .     ,          ,   ,    . ** .



> ...              ,        .


 **  -  , . ,    .    **      - .   ,       .
 ...     .

----------

*m'm*, 


> .    -       .


         -  .



> ,    ,             , . 307      .,   ?


 :"" -     - ,    ,   ,            ,       ."
  ()    ,      ,         .
     ,      ,     ().       307 .
*BorisG*, 


> .     ,          ,   ,    .     .


      ,          ,   ,         (  .155 .5).
  ,         ,            .

----------

> ,          ,   ,    .


    ,    ?




> 


      ,      ...




> ,   ,  ** ,


 ?  ?




> " ..." .   ,


 .  ""    ...

----------


## Lisaya

> :"" -     - ,


.   


> ,


,       :" " -  ,  ,  , ,    ,  ,  ,     ;
      ,   .
      ,  : "   " -   ()    , 


.      :


> ,


       (     ?   )    .

,      ,     ,    ,    .        ,                .



> ,      ,     ().       307 .


 307:" " -   *  - ,*    ,

----------

> 307


 ,   :   ,   307-        .         .   ,     ,      ...

----------


## Lisaya

,       ,        .

----------

> ,       ,        .


   . .  .

----------


## zas77

> 86 .  ,  ,    /   .        .   ,       ?            - ,       .


        ?     -     ? 
  . ,           .  ,         . 
  ,       ,      ,  "",    ,         .

 ,  , , ,  ,   .. (     ). 
,     ** ,    - .

----------


## BorisG

...



> ... **   ()   ,  ,    , **  () **      " "





> ** ,          ,   ,         (  .155 .5).


  .
 ,    ,  ,     -     .
, ,      ,          ...   ,      .
 ...    ,      .  :Stick Out Tongue:  



> ,         ,            .


  :Wink:      ,      . 
   ,  ,    ,     ,      **  . 
ps:   ,    ,   "" ,  ...      .  :Wink:

----------

> ,    ,  ,     -     .


.  " "                  .


> ,      .


           .

----------


## BorisG

> .


     " ... "    .  :Wink:

----------

> " ... "    .


   ....   ,            -   ,   ,  , ....

----------


## BorisG

> ...   ,            -   , ...


  :Wow:        .        98   :Wink:  
     .    ,  ,    .

----------

> .


.                   ...

----------


## Lisaya

> 


     "    "?  ,  ,   ""?

----------

> "    "?


.155  


> ,  ,   ""?


  ?

----------


## Lisaya

,    .

----------

> ,    .


,            ?

----------


## zas77

!
, -  -     (  - .76). 
    , .. .86,      . 
    . 91. 
   ,        .

----------


## Lisaya

*zas77*,        : "  "     ,    ,        .          .
         ,     
 ,        ,   91 .    ,

----------


## zas77

> *zas77*,


 .
   ,   .      .

  ,

----------


## Lisaya

> ,


!  :Stick Out Tongue: 
   ,

----------


## oi

:         ,    ,       ()            (..   )                     (..  ).

:



 26  2007 . N 03-07-15/24

                 .
   . 135     ( -  )    ( - )   ,               ,    , ,            .
  . 5 . 135           .
 137   ,            ,            ,            ;            .
   . . 153  154               ,           ,         , ,         ,      .   . 155   ,        () ,      ,         ,       ,  ,    .
 . 144          ,  .
    ,     ,        ,         ;    ;   ;        ;              ()   ()       ,       (        ,       ,    ,         ;      ;         ;      ),           ,   ,    ,    .
   .
   . 146     ( - )            (, )         .
 . 2 . 153          (, )      ,        (, ),      ()  ,    .
 , ,          ( )    ,         ;    ;  ;        ;    ,            .       ,      (),  ()   (),        ,  . . 171  172 .
   .
   . 247             ,     ,   ,  . 25 "   " .
           ,   . 251 .    ,      .
 . 2 . 251          (       ),          ,                 .
        .
  . 5 . 155         () ,      ,         ,      ,  ,    .
 , ,        ,     ,      ,    .
 ,      ()    ,         ;     ;        ;     ,            () , ,           .        ,  ,  . 1 . 252 .
    ,     ,        ,         ;    ;   ;        ;                          ()   () (       ,       ,     ,         ;     ;        ;     ),            ,    ,   , , , . 1 . 156 . 21 "   "  . 9 . 1 . 251 . 25 "   "   ,   .


 - 
..
26.02.2007

----------

> 26  2007 . N 03-07-15/24
> ....


.  ,          ,              ,  -,        ...   ,       ?

----------


## Lisaya

,         ,  .   ?  ?    ,  ?
   ,

----------

> ,         , ?


,   ,          ,        


> .


    ,    ,        


> ,


   , 


> ,


,        , ,   .   ,        ,   ,     ,    ?

----------


## BorisG

> ,        ,


  :Wink:   ,  ,       .
               , . . 13, 16, 18 1-.  :yes:

----------

> ,  ,       .


.    -,  ...


     20  2006*. N*214-
"           "-  "-"         304     "
....


2.    ,    ,         .
    6    "     "           ,  ,        ,    ,   .  5       2               ,      ,              .
,  304   ,             ,      ** ,     .   ,   [b]         ( 1  304   )     20  2006*. N*214-
"           "-  "-"         304     "
,      .  ,  ,     ,      ,        .
...


 304.          ,    
   ,    ,    ,              ,    :
1)  ** ;



 377.       
...
3. ,                    ,     ,         ,     *  .*


, , " !"...

----------


## Lisaya

,  ...          ? , ,     , .      ,            .

----------


## Lisaya

,      ,    %    ......
     ,

----------

> ,  ...          ?


    ?      .       "     ?"   ...


> , ,     , .


      ,     .   .




> ,      ,    %    ......


 .          100% -   .         ,       


> ,


:


 13  2006 . N 09-1380/06-7

----------


## Lisaya

13  2006 .  N 09-1380/06-7

               08.09.2005 N 06-493        2002, 2003 .   80290 .,    17447 . 73 .,     16058 .,   ,        ,  2004 .   36460 .,    1568 . 15 .,     7292 .

   , ,      ,     ,     2007

----------


## Lisaya

23  2006 .   N 14-22092-2005924/33 ,   1  2004 .    ,  ,  ,  ,    (       )

----------

> , ,      ,     ,     2007


     ,    .    ,    .  "  "       .

----------


## zas77

.
        ,      .   (),  .       . 
  ,         ,      .   :yes:

----------


## Lisaya

> 23  2006 .   N 14-22092-2005924/33


   ,?

----------


## Lisaya

> ;

----------

> 23  2006 .   N 14-22092-2005924/33 ,   1  2004 .    ,  ,  ,  ,    (       )


           .      :

_        " ",             ,       .
_

      -       .

  :    -   .    ,    ,     ,       ,        .

----------


## zas77

> ,?


  ,      :Wow:

----------


## BorisG

> 20  2006*. N*214-...


  :Wow:  
**,   ,     ,   .  :Stick Out Tongue:  
"  ",      ,   ,  ,     . 304 .
     ,     , ...   . 2   . 304    ...,   ""  ...          :Stick Out Tongue:  

  ... 



> ,


  :Stick Out Tongue:  
        .  :Wink:

----------

> "  ",      ,   ,


.      .        ,  ,   ( )       **   . ,    1. . 304   ,             ,     ,     . 


> ,     ,


     ,      ...    :          ,  " "    .            ,    .


> ...   . 2   . 304    ...,   ""  ...


..  ,   ,         ,   ,  ,    ,      ,   "",     ?        ?      ,     ,  3-  (   3-!),     1 .304  .      , -....


> ...


.   .      .


> .


      , ..   .  (  ) -     (  ).

----------


## oi

,    , , ....-   ,    -   (     ...)
  ,         .    03-03-05/8  05/05/06, 20-12/018408  28/02/07, 03-07-15/24  26/02/07,     ....
 ,       :
    ()  , ,     -    .    .             .  .......        ,        ,     9 1  251, ..   ,     (  ).

----------

> ,       :
>     ()  , ,     -    .    .             .  .......        ,        ,     9 1  251, ..   ,     (  ).


 ,         :

,   ,       ,   ,     . ,       ,    ,       ( ,   ),   ,   ,     .                 .

----------


## Lisaya

, !    .   ,    ,?

----------


## tata-chue

,        .    - ,      .   -    .    2 000 000 ,   (     ) .  86 . ?  ,   . .    50 . ?     ?

----------


## Lisaya

51-86,86-98,98-91.   ,     ,     ,    (),       ,    ,          50

----------


## tata-chue

> 51-86,86-98,98-91.   ,     ,     ,    (),       ,    ,          50


  ,       08.    ,        .,     60?     -  - 86.?,  , ,   . - \ 70.?    86-98             ?  98-91      (\, .)       !

----------


## Lisaya

( , 14 ),  ,  20-60, 91-20.   91  ""

----------


## tata-chue

, .    ,      .  ,   -    1%  ?

----------


## zas77

> ...


     ,    __ ,    .          . 
 ,    ,   ,       .

----------


## Lisaya

> ,    ,   ,       .
> __________________


   ?

----------


## tata-chue

> ,    __ ,    .          . 
>  ,    ,   ,       .


    !?        . :Smilie:

----------


## 7272

> 51-86,86-98,98-91


  98  91.     .   ,   96,    .          .
86-96  
76-86       
51-76

----------


## Lisaya

*7272*,     :     .    .       .      *
tata-chue*,   ,      ,     
      50,51-62,2     ,     ,    (      )

----------


## 7272

01.01.07      , .62     ,     ,     .

----------


## tata-chue

,       ,     .               .

----------


## Lisaya

,.       .     . -, 14      , -.        (),     251   , ,     . 86  86.           .     86,  98,  91

----------


## Lisaya

> ,       ,     .               .


      ,    ,!  ,          .

----------


## 7272

> ,.       .


   ,      ,      .         ,      .     ,     ,   .

----------


## tata-chue

m'm  7272      :Wink:

----------


## 7272

.



> ()


------------------------------------------------------------------
  1  2  251      24.07.2007 N 216-   ,   1  2007 .
------------------------------------------------------------------
1)            ,  ,  , ,         ,         324       ,    ,     ,  , , -, -, -        ;

----------


## Lisaya

,   251 .       .  ,    ,

----------


## Lisaya

*tata-chue*,      .    ,  ,   307  170,   .

----------


## TMartin

!!!!
... ( )...   ** !!!!   :Frown: 

! !    !!!
 ,     ,    (    )   (    )    ... ...
   ,   ** ** ,     ,     (* ???  ???*  ** ???).
!!! ,     ""!!!

----------


## Kommandor

> 1)            ,  ,  , ,         ,         324       ,   ** ,     ,  , , -, -, -        ;


  -  :



> ,   ** , __   , __ , , -, -, -      [/I]


  -?
  -   ?
        ?
         ?
    .
    -     (   ).................

----------

.      .          ?  :Wow:

----------


## GH

[quote]... ( )...      !!!! 

! !    !!![/quote]

!             ,       -  .  -  ,  ,  ,    . -  ?  ?   ?      ..

----------


## GH

...       ...  :Frown:

----------

* GH*,  -    ?  :Wow: 
  -    ...  ,   ..   


    ?

----------


## zas77

> 


     #2 
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=114349

----------


## Lisaya

* GH*,          ,     50-51  .   .  ? ,    62-90   ,               .51,50-62,    . -                 ..     .      .

----------


## GH

.

----------


## zas77

> ? ,    62-90


    .     ,       :yes: 
, ,          .

----------


## Lisaya

http://www.klerk.ru/law/news/?143783
 !
   ,  zass77

----------


## Edmos

,    ,

 ()      / 

   51  76     *51->76*
        1 v.8      76   ,    76.06  ???
  76.06  60.02 (     )  :Smilie:  *76.06->60.02*
      60.02   51   *60.02->51*
  ?

, ,  .   ,    .   60 (60.02)??

----------


## zas77

> ...


-,     .     "1",   .

----------


## Lisaya

*Edmos*, -,    ,   ,  . -, -    .-,(  )     ? ?   ,   ,     .  , 1     ?

----------


## Edmos

:Smilie: 

     ( )             ( , ./, 
, , ,   ,   (%) )
              ( )   (  )
      (  )  / .

51->76.06           
76.06->60.02      (, )
60.02->51         
   ????

----------


## Lisaya

?      ?    ?    ?

----------


## Edmos

,  
    /

----------


## Lisaya

.   ?   ?

----------


## Edmos

> ?      ?    ?    ?


  :Smilie:  
    ,

----------


## Edmos

> .   ?   ?


  :Big Grin: 
    ,   .
  ,        .

----------


## 7272

1 8.0,       ,         ,     .
              .


> 51->76.06           
> 76.06->60.02      (, )
> 60.02->51         
>    ????


76.06->86   
86->96     
76.06->79.09    
79.09->60.01   
60.01->51   
51->76.06   
 .. ....

----------


## Edmos

.

    ,   ,          .

----------


## 7272

, .     .
      ,       ,      (  )   ,   .

----------


## Edmos

,  
    ???

 (    )      

1. 51->76.06

2.
51->   76.06
------------> 86  
 -----------> 79.09    

2.
51->76.06
----------> 86  ->96     
----------> 79.09 ->60.01    

3.
51->76.06
---------> 86    ->96   ->  (  ) + 
---------> 79.09 ->60.01 ->51   

P.s.        1 
( 7272)

----------


## Alisa-99

,     ! 
- ,  /       -.        ,        -. ,   ,     86 (+),    .    :    ,     62,  -     62 ( )  86 ( )  50/50,   .            ?

----------

62    ...
 ,   . ,

----------


## .



----------


## 7272

62,           .
 ,   -     ?

----------


## Alisa-99

- . ,    (20%)  ,    -.

" ,   -     ?"
,

----------


## 7272

""   6%      ,          .      ,     .       ,      .

----------


## zas77

> 1) 51 / 86;
> 2) 51 / 76 ( ); 51 / 76 ( );     :
> -   60 / 51 (  76 / 60). 
> -     .
> 3) 51 / 86 (     . 152  )


 *#193*.

_:_
1. ,             (  )     *76* (**); *51*; *60* (). 

2.    ,          ,      ,   . *86*. 
: 
*51 / 76* **; 
*76*  / *86*;
*86 / 26* ...

,    .

----------


## ASTRAK

,   ( )   .,        (  ),  .      -       ,     .    ,   .  .        ,       .     .   :  :) .)  .) . )- . . )- .. ) - .. .      :  ; ;.;  . .;( )  2- .  32682,02.     1582529 .4605558. 6188096 ,     .1907646,00.       ????
   ?????     ????    ,      .

----------


## Lisaya

.         .
       .     ?  :Smilie:

----------


## 7272

,  .
           ,    .
     ,  ,  ,   ,  .      . ,     ..
   ?

----------

http://www.referent-tszh.ru/buch_plchetov_pr5
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=136664

----------


## ASTRAK

: , ,  .    ?    (    )        ?         ,         . -                 .        .  .       ,        .    .  ??     -.    2006.      6   (-),   .    2007    .

----------


## zas77

> http://www.referent-tszh.ru/buch_plchetov_pr5

----------

> 


 
http://www.referent-tszh.ru/buch_tszh

----------


## 7272

,   ,     ,      ,  .

----------


## Lisaya

> -


     "" 


> 


- -  .   .

----------


## ASTRAK

????  ?     .  -    .    .   ????? ,      ?         .  ?7272 ,   .      .      2006            .   .             .  ,     .

----------


## Lisaya

!   .    .   ,   . 
      ?            .
 ,    .   .

----------

,    :
1582529-1907646=...
, ,    .

----------


## Lisaya

> .


   ?


> 


   .  ?    . ?     ?
    -      . .   12 ,     .    1

----------

> 1582529 .4605558. 6188096 ,     .1907646,00.


  1582529,  1907646.
  "".  ...

----------


## Lisaya

.        .

----------

> .        .


?
     (,  -),   ?

----------


## zas77

> ...


 :     ?   ,    .  ,     ?  :Wow: 
   .  :yes: 
 -       :Wow:

----------


## Lisaya

**,      .    ,.      , ,   . .    .

----------


## Lisaya

> ,     ?


    - .

----------

> 


  ,     -.
 ...
 ,       -   ().
    .

----------


## zas77

> - .


 ,   . 
 ,   ,              **   :Wink:

----------


## ASTRAK

2006.   ,           ,     .
         ,          .   .       ,  .      1582529.     .
   1907646.      .        .        2006

    .    .         1,76
      . ,      .?    .     00  76 :   .
          ,       1907646.    .

----------

> **   1582529 .4605558. 6188096 ,     .1907646,00.





> 1582529.     .


???
  ...

----------


## ASTRAK

" " ,         ,            16  ,      .
   3.
                ,    .       ,   ?         3  .
   ,      , ,     ,   .  ,   .

----------

? ?

----------

> 2006


  ?

----------


## zas77

> " "


"** " -   ,           .
        :
- , 
-  ,
-    
     ? 
  ,        ? 
  ,   ,      .

             ?

----------

. , .
 .,  ...

----------


## ASTRAK

.  ,   ,      .  "  ".       ?  .    .    ?      .251     " " 40   15.06.9672-             .     .     ?

----------

, , " ".
         ,  ...

----------


## ASTRAK

-.    .        ,    ,  , ,    .        .     ,     ?      ,           10%        .

----------


## Lisaya

> ,      1907646.    .


  .1,
    . .        .         . ,     .
2.           .
3.     2006     ,          .              ,     
4. \        ()   .,      .   ,  .
5.,        ,    .     ,    .

----------


## Lisaya

6.

----------


## 7272

,      .          . 2006           .   2008 ,    .        .                 .

----------


## zas77

> ,     ()
>       (), 
>    :  () 
>     (), ..    .     ().
> 1.   :
> 1.1. :     76.1* /  76.4 = Sk   (* -       )
> 1.2. :  76.1* /  86 = S1
> 
> 2.   :
> ...


  .

*2.2.  :  76.1* /  76.7 = S2*

----------


## svetuochek

.  -     ?

----------


## Lisaya

""

----------


## zas77

> ?


 * _2.doc.*
. -

----------


## svetuochek

> * _2.doc.*
> . -

----------


## maria-ul

2009      (       ).               ( .251 .2. 3)          .               03-11-06/3/192  17.07.2009,   .6   (     ).        ,      ,     ,            .

----------


## Lisaya

,       .      ,.    :  -,     .

----------


## 7272

.      ,     ,        ,  ,        . 
       . , ,     .      .   ( ,        ),                     .

----------

...  2009       
         ...       ,        


   ,     ...   .   - ,    ...        - ,   

  -

----------


## 7272

> 


    ,       .       ,       .          ,      ,         .

----------


## maria-ul

> ,       .      ,.    :  -,     .


                          (.29, .30 . 149 ),         , ,  ,  ?

----------


## 7272

(   ).         .

----------


## Lisaya

> (.29, .30 . 149 ),         , ,  ,  ?


,,     ,    ,  


 154.        (, )

2.    (, )   ,              ,    ,       ,        (, ),       .
(     29.12.2000 N 166-,  .    22.07.2005 N 119-,  29.11.2007 N 284-)
         .  25    ,             25 ,       .

----------


## maria-ul

.
     (  03-11-06/2/98  10.06.2009),        . 251 .1  9 ().        ,   ,  ..,    ?       ?
          .    03-03-04/4/32  17.02.2006 .    .

----------


## zas77

> .    03-03-04/4/32  17.02.2006 .    .

----------


## Lisaya

> .


             ,  - , -    .                  . 


> (  03-11-06/2/98  10.06.2009),        . 251 .1  9 ().


      ,    .     -      ,      ?

----------


## 7272

*  ,      
*
,     ()  ,         

    ,      ,  ,  ,   ,         .     ,      ,  ,  ,   ,         .

         ,    ,     ,  ,       .

        -    .   ,   ,     ,    ,    ,  ..  .

             ,  ,   ,      .   ,                    .

     ,     ,  ,             -  ,      ,     ,          10  2008   26  2009 .

----------


## maria-ul

.58 212- 18%              70%     -    ,    100%        ,      251 .2      .

----------


## Edmos

Кому отказало? Вам?
Вы РСВ-1 7ю страницу открывали? пункт я.2
Может у Вас ОКВЭД несоотвествует поэтому Вы пролетаете.

Лично я сдал по 18%  и не каких вопросов

----------


## maria-ul

, 7-  ,    ,        (    ),    2012         (1%  ),      26%  .

----------


## 7272

,       26%,     7-   18%.       .         -  .

----------


## maria-ul

C,     
                                                 .

----------


## Iri

.   .   !   7272  :Smilie: 
    2011,      2011.     ,    .    1    .    :       ,    4.4  , -   ..     ..
 ,    ,      :Smilie:  (    ).      435 ( ,     . 346.15    ,  (.))     ?   ,         . 346.15,      .    436       ,       .

----------


## maria-ul

,           ,      ,           .    .

----------


## .

*maria-ul*,      .              ,      .       ,

----------


## taxcons

,    ,            ...    ()..    ,           ..   -         ,  ?    "."  (    ..)..      ?       ?

----------


## taxcons

-      ,        .  - ,   -  ,       ?

----------


## taxcons

-         .  ( )     ?   -?     ?

----------


## zas77

*taxcons*, 
**  -  , . .    . .    , 
*           .*

----------


## Lisaya

,    ,

----------


## 7272

.        .

----------


## zas77

> ,    ,


     .    ,   ,   ,  .

----------


## taxcons

?    ,    ... ?  :Frown:

----------


## zas77

> ?


        .            ,  , ,   .         . 
,         .             .

----------


## Lisaya

,          :Big Grin:

----------


## 7272

> 


     .

----------


## taxcons

..         .       ,        ()  ...      "     ,         , ,       . ,         .         ". ..  .            ?   -      . ...

----------


## taxcons

.            (), ,     ,      .   ,         (    )?

----------


## Lisaya

> ()  ...


          .   .         ,     ,         .

----------


## Lisaya

> 


  ""

----------


## 7272

> .            (), ,     ,      .   ,         (    )?


         , ..    ,            .     ,    .

----------


## taxcons

> .   .         ,     ,         .


m'm, ,   .    (   )        -     .        (   )  .

----------


## taxcons

> , ..    ,            .     ,    .


     .  ,    -       - .      ?   -      ,    ,    ..         .... :Wink:   ?

----------


## Lisaya

> 


 .          .

----------


## 7272

> 


        .         .    .        ,  .    ,   .


> -       - .





> ?


       ,          .

----------


## taxcons

> .          .


     . .    - , . .  .      - ?
   -    .  - .

----------


## taxcons

> .         .    .        ,  .    ,   .       ,          .


   ..      ..   ( ) -   ,  ?     -  ...        ,   ?  , , ,     .

----------


## taxcons

,     .       .. ,          ..          ? .              ()      ?   , .  ,   - ,   ,      ?

----------


## taxcons

- ,    ,    ,   -      - ?

----------


## Lisaya

> - , . .  .


  .     .

----------


## 7272

> ?


 ,    ,     .        .       ,             .

----------


## taxcons

> ,    ,     .        .       ,             .


     . , ..      ?      ,       ,  ,  ?        ,    ,  ..       ,  ?
           (. 4 . 151  ).

----------


## 7272

> ,    ,  ..       ,  ?


.      ,     .


> (. 4 . 151  ).


 ,           .        -  .  ,   ,     .

----------


## 7272

:  ,      
 , 1    ,   .

----------


## taxcons

> .      ,     . ,           .        -  .  ,   ,     .


  -   ...      .       .

----------


## 7272

> .       .


  ,          ,      .

----------


## lubahal

:        ,        (    )      (    ).      ?

----------


## 7272

> ?


  .                .                   .           .

----------


## lubahal

!      ?           ,     ?     ?      ?

----------


## 7272

.       ,  .         .  ,      .

----------


## lubahal

:            (    ).       ,           ( ),  -  ? :   ,            (    ).

----------


## 7272

> :


.


> ,


   .

      .

----------


## lubahal

"" -          ?             .

----------


## 7272

100%     .

----------


## lubahal

> 


  "":              ?       (   ).

----------


## 7272

.  ,   ,      ,   .

----------


## lubahal

[/quote]


> 


 :    -   ,       ?  -  . ?

----------


## 7272

1.
2. ..

----------


## lubahal

-   ,       ?[/quote]
 :           ,          (       ).    -   .  :       ? (    ).

----------


## lubahal

> -   ,       ?


 :           ,          (       ).    -   .  :       ? (    ).[/QUOTE]

----------


## 7272

.  -   ,   -     .      .
     ,  .

----------


## .

!
 ()   .         ()     -    .
                  ?
      ,        ?

----------


## 07

,    -,     ,      ,    .         :Smilie: .

----------


## 7272

.
     , .,  ..

----------


## .

!
 !
 -        .
                  2016 ?
    .       .

----------


## 7272

,     ,     ,     .

----------


## zas77

> ()   .         ()     -    .


         ? 
   , ,   ? 
,    .

----------


## zas77

,     .

**      , .
     ,   ,   -   ,   ,      .

----------


## .

!

 !
  ()     200        ,          .

            ,             .
      .            ,   .

----------


## room111



----------


## Angel_tsg

!
    ,   .       .        ,       ,      .         .               ?

----------


## 7272

,  .
        .

----------


## zas77

(    )       .        .  , ,   (    ).   ,  .  .      .

----------


## Angel_tsg

> ,  .
>         .


   :     , (   ),     ,           .    250000 .  ,    ,      ,    ,   160000 .                .       ?     .

----------


## 7272

> 


   .

----------


## Angel_tsg

.

----------

